# Moroccan argan oil



## arganexpert (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm kinda new here lol
what do you think of the Moroccan argan oil ?


----------



## juraseka (Nov 15, 2017)

I like it in small amounts. I find oils are easily overdone but can really help tame frizz and make your hair healthier


----------



## MiaAdora (Feb 11, 2018)

Moroccan argan oil is Amazing oil. Moisturize your dry hair Use this oil. For best result use this oil before straightening or curling hair.


----------



## Mariel (Apr 11, 2018)

I usually apply the oil before I go to bed and rinse and shampoo it afterwards.  I'm totally in love with this oil and use it for nails and skin as well.


----------

